# Dumbest things you've heard about inverts



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 13, 2017)

What is the dumbest thing you have heard someone say about spiders, tarantulas, scorpions, or any invert in general.


----------



## GenXtra (Dec 13, 2017)

"The only *good* spider is a dead spider, I squash every one I see, well except Daddy Longleggers, they're good guys." 
If I had a nickel for every time I've ever had that...there's been an uptick in that stupid comment lately for me since
I've been showing off pics of my new hobby/B. Pulchripes.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 8


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 13, 2017)

GenXtra said:


> "The only *good* spider is a dead spider, I squash every one I see, well except Daddy Longleggers, they're good guys."
> If I had a nickel for every time I've ever had that...there's been an uptick in that stupid comment lately for me since
> I've been showing off pics of my new hobby/B. Pulchripes.


Same here, it makes me so mad to hear that. The only bad part about the hobby is the stupid people.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## GenXtra (Dec 13, 2017)

Here's a funny story that took place yesterday...
A co-worker & I were talking about hunting/eating venison the other week. She mentioned how she missed her mother's cooking & how she used to make deer heart. I told her if I could, I'd bring her one in. So happens last Friday I got a buck & did not damage the heart. I brought her a zip lock bag in yesterday with the bounty, she was so happy to see it beholding the bloody organ in all its glory. A few minutes later I decided to show her a pic of my new T. She freaked out, couldn't even look at the pic on my cell phone. I was a bit stunned, but proceeded to enlighten her on the facts of tarantulas as best I could to help change her outlook.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 4


----------



## G. pulchra (Dec 13, 2017)

They like to be handled.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 5


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

*Someone sees collection* "Why don't you keep them in the same cage?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 12


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 14, 2017)

Once my dad said "Green ants don't sting" when I was little and proceeded to place his hand on a green ant nest. The look on his face when he realised his mistake and the ants swarmed up his arm to sting him was priceless

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 14, 2017)

GenXtra said:


> Here's a funny story that took place yesterday...
> A co-worker & I were talking about hunting/eating venison the other week. She mentioned how she missed her mother's cooking & how she used to make deer heart. I told her if I could, I'd bring her one in. So happens last Friday I got a buck & did not damage the heart. I brought her a zip lock bag in yesterday with the bounty, she was so happy to see it beholding the bloody organ in all its glory. A few minutes later I decided to show her a pic of my new T. She freaked out, couldn't even look at the pic on my cell phone. I was a bit stunned, but proceeded to enlighten her on the facts of tarantulas as best I could to help change her outlook.


How can somebody gleefully hold a raw heart temple of doom style and yet still be afraid of a picture of a spider?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 14, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Once my dad said "Green ants don't sting" when I was little and proceeded to place his hand on a green ant nest. The look on his face when he realised his mistake and the ants swarmed up his arm to sting him was priceless


Hey, he was technically correct, if we're thinking of the same green ants (weaver ants). They just bite and spray acid into the wound.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 14, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> *Someone sees collection* "Why don't you keep them in the same cage?"


I have had that from a few people, I have no idea why anyone thinks that is a good idea. I hope people like that don't ever get into the hobby, at least not without doing a lot of research.


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 14, 2017)

"There's a tarantula that can jump 10 feet in the air to catch flying birds"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 14, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> "There's a tarantula that can jump 10 feet in the air to catch flying birds"


Well sure there is. Here's a photograph.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 14, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Well sure there is. Here's a photograph.


Now we have proof!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Dec 14, 2017)

"Do you keep them in some kind of terrarium?", when I showed a picture of my A. tesselata roaches. I answered him sarcastically that no, I let them run free in my house... 

"They should all be killed", when I told that my millipedes had babies.

When I only had snails, my friend asked me how my cats were getting along with them, were they bothering the snails. I had to explain her that the snails were in a terrarium with a lid and the cats can't touch them...

Oh, and that snakes are inverts. (It's more about snakes than inverts, but still.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The wolf (Dec 14, 2017)

So I'm sure you all know the "cellar spiders are the deadliest spiders but they can't bite you" myth  i once who found a load of cardinal spiders which i was quite exited about as they are quite rare and someone seemed to think these had the most deadly venom known to man and that they dropped from the ceiling to bite your neck but couldn't penetrate your skin

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 14, 2017)

"I'm an animal lover but I hate bugs"
Oh and 
"Caterpillars are pests that should be eradicated unlike those helpful butterflies"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 14, 2017)

"the tarantulas looks like its having a seizure because its breeding season" are you sure..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 14, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I have had that from a few people, I have no idea why anyone thinks that is a good idea. I hope people like that don't ever get into the hobby, at least not without doing a lot of research.


Today someone popped by and upon finding out I had Ts asked.. "do they all live together?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 14, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Hey, he was technically correct, if we're thinking of the same green ants (weaver ants). They just bite and spray acid into the wound.


These were a different green ant that live underground. They do have actual wasp-like stingers, acid being sprayed into an open wound doesn't sound very pleasant either though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 14, 2017)

Myrmeleon said:


> "I'm an animal lover but I hate bugs"
> Oh and
> "Caterpillars are pests that should be eradicated unlike those helpful butterflies"


You think they ever took a first grade class? Read the very hungry caterpillar? Watched A bug's life?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 14, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> These were a different green ant that live underground. They do have actual wasp-like stingers, acid being sprayed into an open wound doesn't sound very pleasant either though


Oh, probably Rhytidoponera metallica then. Also fun fellows.


The wolf said:


> So I'm sure you all know the "cellar spiders are the deadliest spiders but they can't bite you" myth  i once who found a load of cardinal spiders which i was quite exited about as they are quite rare and someone seemed to think these had the most deadly venom known to man and that they dropped from the ceiling to bite your neck but couldn't penetrate your skin


Is the following statement from wikipedia true: "Females [of Tegenaria parietina] can live for up to eight years"?


----------



## The wolf (Dec 15, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Oh, probably Rhytidoponera metallica then. Also fun fellows.
> 
> Is the following statement from wikipedia true: "Females [of Tegenaria parietina] can live for up to eight years"?


When I next see them I will collect some and see but for the moment I don't doubt it


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 15, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Is the following statement from wikipedia true: "Females [of Tegenaria parietina] can live for up to eight years"?


From memory I believe they can


----------



## LawnShrimp (Dec 15, 2017)

_Don't let those centipedes get out or they'll ruin the ecosystem!_

Uhm... These are centipedes from tropical climates kept in containers they can't escape from and that I would never take out of an enclosure for any other reason than cleaning. They wouldn't make it out of the house before dehydrating, and then they would die of the cold if it was anything but summer outside. Besides, they actually matter to me, and I do everything I can to make sure that they don't escape.

Quite frankly, stray cats and dogs, not to mention exotic pet escapees, have caused a lot more destruction the world over than if one centipede got loose in North America for a few months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## jaycied (Dec 18, 2017)

Keep in mind when I first got a tarantula I was the epitome of invertebrate idiot, but it doesn't top this answer a pet store employee gave me. 

I had fed my pet store Avic 4 crickets, and looked in his enclosure the next day to see what I now know was a bolus. I had no idea what the brown thing my T was carrying around was, and went to my LPS. 

I was told congratulations, your tarantula is a girl. That ball she's carrying around is an eggsac; it won't hatch, but females still ovulate just like every other species.

He molted out into a mature male a month later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 18, 2017)

oh dont even get me started... wev'e all heard these:

"ew! all spiders want to do is bite you"
"ew! spiders are gross why do you even like them!?!?"
"ha! you like spiders? what a wierdo!"
me: oh wow look at this spider *pulls out catch cup* this will be a grate addition
random person: KILL IT
me: why
random person: ALL THEY DO IS BOTHER PEOPLE!

real story: me: *sees wolf spider on outside of school building, drops bag and pours ds games out of baggie* this will have to do
(well call this person terro after the spider killing spray because this girls passion in life is to kill spiders)
terro: *notices me coaxing spider into baggie* are you doing spider stuff *walks up to me who is too busy to care* dont do that
me: go away please im not hurting anyone by doing this
terro: *SLAPS SPIDER THROUGH BAGGIE!!!!!!!!!* dont do that here

"those things will escape you know"
"spiders are discussing"
*kills spider* "its okay they deserve to die and they cant feel pain anyway"

person "what do you feed them
me "crickets, roaches, mealworms it all depends on what i have and whow big they are"
person "eww your gross"

i could keep going if youd like



VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I have had that from a few people, I have no idea why anyone thinks that is a good idea. I hope people like that don't ever get into the hobby, at least not without doing a lot of research.


i always give them the direct answer "because they'd eat each other" and the reply i always get is "eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww spiders are so gross"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 18, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i could keep going if youd like


Yes please


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 18, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i always give them the direct answer "because they'd eat each other" and the reply i always get is "eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww spiders are so gross"


--drinks rotten grape juice, distilled rotten grape juice, distilled rotten sugar water, etc.
--eats rotten soy bean paste, rotten milk
--complains that spiders eat each other
Look, I'm not sure that everyone consumes miso, cheese, and wine, but I might as well generalize to the species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 18, 2017)

litteraly right now:

me "if you get bitten by a spider its probably because you put a limb in there home so just be careful if your in an area with spiders"
person "no you spray bug spray everywhere"
me "no"
another person "yeah"

later that same other person started bragging about killing spiders with the hairspray and lighter flame thrower... smh 



pannaking22 said:


> "There's a tarantula that can jump 10 feet in the air to catch flying birds"


another one i hear like this one "did you know the biggest spider in the world is called the bird eating spider because it eats birds as its main source of food"



schmiggle said:


> Well sure there is. Here's a photograph.


as soon as i saw this pic i litteraly started googleing things like "where does the flying spider live" "flying spider diet" "flying spider for sale" i was dying to keep one of these like how cool would a pet flying T be



The wolf said:


> So I'm sure you all know the "cellar spiders are the deadliest spiders but they can't bite you" myth  i once who found a load of cardinal spiders which i was quite exited about as they are quite rare and someone seemed to think these had the most deadly venom known to man and that they dropped from the ceiling to bite your neck but couldn't penetrate your skin


heres a good example of stupidity i found while googleing if cardinal spiders are deadly because googleing what they were sparked my intrest: https://www.express.co.uk/news/natu...us-Spiders-Britain-Bites-False-Widow-Tropical



Myrmeleon said:


> "I'm an animal lover but I hate bugs"
> Oh and
> "Caterpillars are pests that should be eradicated unlike those helpful butterflies"


i know this isnt a stupid thing ive heard but did you know wolf spiders LOVE catipilars my Carolina wolfer (thats what i call wolf spiders sometimes btw) ate the whole thing and they dont leave a mess because there soft bodied so theres no left over exoskeleton. i bet horn worms would work for T's as well

i just remembered a gem from last year, so i was at my locker and i noticed a spider on the ground. at the time i was looking for a Carolina wolf spider because not only are they my favorite spider but there my favorite invert as well, so i get down on all fours and look at the spider notice the violin on the head and jump up and tell a teacher because i dont want some idiot to mess with it and get tagged by a brown recluse teacher tells another student to kill it because i refused to and i go to my next class which im late for. i explain that i had a close encounter with a deadly spider and this teacher oh this teacher she had the AUDACITY TO SAY "_*BROWN RECLUSES ARENT DEADLY*_" this makes me physicaly laugh after class this teacher explains she knows this because shes been bitten by one and this makes me laugh again but harder because of all people she should know that brown recluses are deadly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 18, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> i just remembered a gem from last year, so i was at my locker and i noticed a spider on the ground. at the time i was looking for a Carolina wolf spider because not only are they my favorite spider but there my favorite invert as well, so i get down on all fours and look at the spider notice the violin on the head and jump up and tell a teacher because i dont want some idiot to mess with it and get tagged by a brown recluse teacher tells another student to kill it because i refused to and i go to my next class which im late for. i explain that i had a close encounter with a deadly spider and this teacher oh this teacher she had the AUDACITY TO SAY "_*BROWN RECLUSES ARENT DEADLY*_" this makes me physicaly laugh after class this teacher explains she knows this because shes been bitten by one and this makes me laugh again but harder because of all people she should know that brown recluses are deadly.


Death from a brown recluse is very very rare, but it is potent enough to hospitalize you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 18, 2017)

another one from last year:

me: "yeah after school im going to search for wolf spiders"
friend: "be careful there dangerous"
me: "no there not there bite may be painful but not dangerous"
friend: "yes they are; i got bitten by a spider and the doctor told me it was a wolf spider and it was poisonous"
me (what i would say now): "first of all the proper term is venomous and second of all your doctor is an idiot"

it makes me frustrated when people call things dangerous when there not



ShyDragoness said:


> Death from a brown recluse is very very rare, but it is potent enough to hospitalize you


i know but when you call something deadly its usually just another way of saying of high medical importance. of course a grown woman wont die because of a brown recluse bite but i didn't have time to explain that in great detail

another one just now

friend: *looks at my screen* "EEEWWW IS THAT LIKE A WEBSITE FOR SPIDERS EEEWWW" *puts folder over face* "SPIDERS ARE SOOO GROSSS! EWWWWWW" 

me: *immediately opens this tab and start typeing"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 18, 2017)

When I tell people I keep invertebrates I get asked "why?" and "what's wrong with you?". Y'know standard stuff


----------



## The wolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> heres a good example of stupidity i found while googleing if cardinal spiders are deadly because googleing what they were sparked my intrest: https://www.express.co.uk/news/natu...us-Spiders-Britain-Bites-False-Widow-Tropical


Those news sites are notorious for their fear mongering,currently across the room I have two false widows and  three tube web spiders(segestria florentina) and the other two I have been searching for for a while and I've never been bitten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 18, 2017)

The wolf said:


> Those news sites are notorious for their fear mongering,currently across the room I have two false widows and  three tube web spiders(segestria florentina) and the other two I have been searching for for a while and I've never been bitten


honestly the only way you get bitten is by being stupid or clumbsy thats why i hate when people say that spiders mission in life is to bite humans like no there just doing there thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LawnShrimp (Dec 18, 2017)

somebody: "Ugh, I hate all bugs... They're so tiny, and they are all ugly colors. Why do you like these things?"
me: *pulls out a 7" Scolopendra sp. Mint Legs, glowing blue and maroon* You better rephrase that, or Jules here might get offended. You don't, my friend, want to offend him.

Actually, most of my friends and family are fairly tolerant of my stuff so this doesn't happen very often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lil Paws (Dec 18, 2017)

I ran into a woman on a parenting board who lamented about her child's spider phobia (pretty much talking like her kid was over-sensitive). I replied telling her that getting Ts cured mine of hers and uploaded a picture of one of our G. Pulchripes. The woman demanded with her CAPs on I take the photo down immediately, because it was too scary and how thoughtless I was to load it up... So I left it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 18, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> somebody: "Ugh, I hate all bugs... They're so tiny, and they are all ugly colors. Why do you like these things?"
> me: *pulls out a 7" Scolopendra sp. Mint Legs, glowing blue and maroon* You better rephrase that, or Jules here might get offended. You don't, my friend, want to offend him.
> 
> Actually, most of my friends and family are fairly tolerant of my stuff so this doesn't happen very often.


Im just imagining you carrying Jules around in your jacket getting bitten to crap just for that moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Dec 18, 2017)

So when I was in a car with some friends, I started talking about how ants breed.  One friend asked me, where did you get that information?  I said, 'A book.' And he said, 'So it's basically ant porn.'  And in third grade, my teacher said, 'all spiders are dangerous and are actively trying to kill you!'  That scared my classmates so i stepped up talked about how hardly any spiders can kill and the ones that can are either in the middle of a desert or in Australia (it was supposed to be a joke).  So I ended taking almost all of science class and now most of them have at least 2 tarantulas or scorpions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 18, 2017)

I am surprised I haven't seen a lot more posts about solifugae. They grow super big, they are very dangerous, they are poisonous, they run at extreme speeds etc.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Dec 18, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Im just imagining you carrying Jules around in your jacket getting bitten to crap just for that moment


That's the thing though... I would. 


VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I am surprised I haven't seen a lot more posts about solifugae. They grow super big, they are very dangerous, they are poisonous, they run at extreme speeds etc.


There are a lot of myths about them which are entirely false. Solifugids are actually harmless except for a strong bite. Some are quite cute: 



Spoiler: Fuzzy 'Fuge











 ('cuz the image is too big)

Amblypygids are also the brunt of a lot of misundestandings. They are even less dangerous than solifugids; basically they are arachnid analogues of mantids. No venom, no real bite, just a rather spiny hug.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 18, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> That's the thing though... I would.
> 
> There are a lot of myths about them which are entirely false. Solifugids are actually harmless except for a strong bite. Some are quite cute:
> 
> ...


I had no idea those even existed. They are like the jumping spiders of solifugids, small, fuzzy, and very cute. What is the species?


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 19, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> So when I was in a car with some friends, I started talking about how ants breed.  One friend asked me, where did you get that information?  I said, 'A book.' And he said, 'So it's basically ant porn.'  And in third grade, my teacher said, 'all spiders are dangerous and are actively trying to kill you!'  That scared my classmates so i stepped up talked about how hardly any spiders can kill and the ones that can are either in the middle of a desert or in Australia (it was supposed to be a joke).  So I ended taking almost all of science class and now most of them have at least 2 tarantulas or scorpions.


Wow I wish i was able to convince people that spiders are awesome and should consider keeping some whenever I disprove someone's outrageous claim about spiders people look at me like I just murdered someone right in front of them

Oh my God! I know this isn't about dumb things I've heard but I need to share this with someone! I just managed to get all 4 of my new centipedes I caught yesterday to eat! I've only had a centipede eat once in my care! I'm so proud of myself!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> So when I was in a car with some friends, I started talking about how ants breed.  One friend asked me, where did you get that information?  I said, 'A book.' And he said, 'So it's basically ant porn.'  And in third grade, my teacher said, 'all spiders are dangerous and are actively trying to kill you!'  That scared my classmates so i stepped up talked about how hardly any spiders can kill and the ones that can are either in the middle of a desert or in Australia (it was supposed to be a joke).  So I ended taking almost all of science class and now most of them have at least 2 tarantulas or scorpions.


Ive done that before, take over a class with less success though



Wolfspidurguy said:


> Oh my God! I know this isn't about dumb things I've heard but I need to share this with someone! I just managed to get all 4 of my new centipedes I caught yesterday to eat! I've only had a centipede eat once in my care! I'm so proud of myself!!!!!!


So rewarding when everything works out isn't it


----------



## LawnShrimp (Dec 19, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I had no idea those even existed. They are like the jumping spiders of solifugids, small, fuzzy, and very cute. What is the species?


Hexisopus sp.


Wolfspidurguy said:


> Oh my God! I know this isn't about dumb things I've heard but I need to share this with someone! I just managed to get all 4 of my new centipedes I caught yesterday to eat! I've only had a centipede eat once in my care! I'm so proud of myself!!!!!!


Not to derail the thread but what species?


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 19, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> Hexisopus sp.
> 
> Not to derail the thread but what species?


Tbh I have no idea I think they might be juvenile bark centipedes

I'll post a pic l8r. I found them under a piece of wood outside while looking for roaches cuz I'm broke and needed feeders 

Oooooh here's a dumb thing people say about centipedes:

"Wow look at that cool centipede... I'm gonna handle it"



"I'm gonna put my finger next to this toe bitter"


----------



## The wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> View attachment 260882
> 
> "I'm gonna put my finger next to this toe bitter"


Toe biter turned finger biter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crustacean (Dec 19, 2017)

A friends's sister who was in high school said that frogs were bugs. 

Also one time my girlfriend and I went walking in between visiting her mom in the hospital. We went off trail more than we should have(Her taking pictures, me looking under logs and catching snakes). We ended up getting a dozen or so ticks on us between the both of us. Unfortunately we didn't notice them right away. I was able to capture all but one before it attached to my girlfriend and had to be removed. I had previous (bad) experience with ticks and knew what they looked like. This was in New York state near Buffalo

When we got back to the hospital we mentioned this to her mom. Her mom wouldn't believe they had been ticks even though she mentioned there had been ticks at that nature park when she was a little girl. After we left, her mom ended up calling a bunch of other family members who adamantly also didn't believe they were ticks. So what else did they think was crawling all over us and attaching to her daughter by shoving its head in her flesh? They definitely weren't chiggers and I doubt that was what they were thinking.

I've heard a larger amount of stupid things about herps.


----------



## The wolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow just wow someone i new though spiders were vertebrates and insects weren't animals we also convinced him pigs were reptiles 


crustacean said:


> A friends's sister who was in high school said that frogs were bugs. I've heard a larger amount of stupid things about herps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crustacean (Dec 19, 2017)

The wolf said:


> Wow just wow someone i new though spiders were vertebrates and insects weren't animals we also convinced him pigs were reptiles


It can be scary how little some people know about animals.

Also I was slow editing my post and added one about my girlfriends family not believing us that we had gotten ticks on us, even though the area was known for ticks and one attached to my girlfriend. It isn't exactly hard to get ticks on you if you go even a little off trail in certain places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 19, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> Not to derail the thread but what species?


stone centipede



crustacean said:


> A friends's sister who was in high school said that frogs were bugs.
> 
> Also one time my girlfriend and I went walking in between visiting her mom in the hospital. We went off trail more than we should have(Her taking pictures, me looking under logs and catching snakes). We ended up getting a dozen or so ticks on us between the both of us. Unfortunately we didn't notice them right away. I was able to capture all but one before it attached to my girlfriend and had to be removed. I had previous (bad) experience with ticks and knew what they looked like. This was in New York state near Buffalo
> 
> ...


uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh i hate ticks! literally cant go near any forest here in Tennessee during summer or else you'll get every hyper lymes disease and an evolved version rocky mountain fever. every time i find one of those buggers on me i end up listing all of my inverts in my head to see which one will give it the most slow and painful death but all of my inverts end up being too big... untill now... i have stone centipedes now *evil laughter*


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 19, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Oooooh here's a dumb thing people say about centipedes:
> 
> "Wow look at that cool centipede... I'm gonna handle it"


@Staehilomyces


----------



## Staehilomyces (Dec 19, 2017)

Ohhhhhh boy........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Dec 19, 2017)

Okay, even I admit the way I've seen many people handle centipedes is beyond stupid. However, if done properly, I would say handling centipedes is a good deal less stupid than handling OWTs or other defensive, venomous inverts.
While I'm certainly not as good at handling centipedes as I thought I was (Azog taught me that), I'm certainly getting the hang of it, and others have had great success. If you're doing it properly, you should have done days or even weeks of "socialization work" before even thinking about going into freehandling.

Also, on the topic of centipedes, here is a funny "fact":

When I posted a video of my old S. morsitans in a FB group, I got told that centipedes would crawl into people's ears and eat their brains. Normally, I will politely correct people, no matter how stupid the assertion, but as this person said in the same comment that she wanted to kill it, I decided to respond: "I'll take your word for it - you've clearly experienced that firsthand". She didn't get it, and thought I legitimately believed her. I decided not to break the bad news.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 20, 2017)

"I'm coyote Peterson and I'm about to get bitten by the giant desert centipede"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Dec 20, 2017)

Is it too soon to say 95% of slings will die and tarantula breeders are scammers of the highest degree?  A classic instance of reading a post, squinting really hard, and clicking off the thread.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 20, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> "I'm coyote Peterson and I'm about to get bitten by the giant desert centipede"


He gets bitten to help inform other people. I know it is incredibly stupid and kind of a publicity stunt, in his defense though, he does teach people to stay away from certain animals. It also helps some people with their fears. It is a way of documenting the pain in a way that people understand best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Dec 20, 2017)

A boy at my school ones said that he has a collection of exotic flies that he let fly around the house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 20, 2017)

Where in the world do people get the assumption that we keep our inverts or reptiles in the same cage or in no cage. I hear it all the time but I don't know why people think this. I get that dogs and cats roam the house but have some common sense people.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Dec 20, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> He gets bitten to help inform other people. I know it is incredibly stupid and kind of a publicity stunt, in his defense though, he does teach people to stay away from certain animals. It also helps some people with their fears. It is a way of documenting the pain in a way that people understand best.


Yeah I was just making a joke what he is doing is actually really awesome and I would be lying if I said that he diddnt help me get interested in inverts


----------



## Marika (Dec 22, 2017)

"Is it ok to give a piece of sausage to millipedes?"

When I was showing my first A. tesselata pair to a relative, he told me to fill the container with water. Haha, very funny 

People flinched and moved away from me when I told that I keep giant roaches as pets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 22, 2017)

Marika said:


> "Is it ok to give a piece of sausage to millipedes?"
> 
> When I was showing my first A. tesselata pair to a relative, he told me to fill the container with water. Haha, very funny
> 
> People flinched and moved away from me when I told that I keep giant roaches as pets.


I love Roaches!! Id keep some if I mum wasn't absolutely phobic of them~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 22, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I love Roaches!! Id keep some if I mum wasn't absolutely phobic of them~


Same here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Veles (Dec 22, 2017)

My friend tried to grab my Sister detox female by her head, right after seeing her saw a roach in two with her mandibules....
And he even said this to me when I stopped  him  "Don't  worry, she can't  pierce my skin anyway".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Defalt (Dec 22, 2017)

my dad once told me that if a giant huntsman spider pees on your scalp, you will start to bald.
There are also people who believe that scorpions and centipede produce pearls and these pearls are believed to release mystical energy that helps gamblers to increase their luck

they aren't cheap either


----------



## Defalt (Dec 24, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> View attachment 261327
> 
> Time to sell some authentic centipede pearls


sounds like a plan


----------



## Defalt (Dec 24, 2017)

or authentic scorpion pearls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Dec 24, 2017)

Forget breeding and selling scorpions and centipedes. We can start selling these "pearls".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Dec 24, 2017)

"Cockroaches are gross, why would you keep them?"
PRATT for me, it's really annoying. Of course, it's not generally a question asked twice, since I debunk that nonsense every time I hear it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Defalt (Dec 27, 2017)

well to be honest, if I see a cockroach in my kitchen, I can't help but feel a little scared. But I have kept cockroaches in the past and find that dubias and hissers are pretty good pets

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Dec 27, 2017)

I was volunteering at my church just before Christmas. While cleaning out a storage room in preparation to hold cans for our food drive, we found quite a few house spiders that had been hiding in said storage room. I let one of these spiders start crawling on my hand, and one of the older ladies got a little panicked, and insisted that I kill it. I insisted I would not, so she demanded I put it outside. I wasn't going to do that either, the cold would quickly kill it. I eventually volunteered to catch any spiders and take them home (where I'd release them in my basement). I added that God loves all the animals, so we should too, the argument I use with any church person that has a problem with invertebrates. 

That last statement agitated her even more. She said that spiders aren't animals, and even if they were they certainly weren't loved by God. I pressed into this more, and it turns out she believes spiders were created to punish humans for sin. You see, she's a fundamentalist, and I mean a young-earth Creation Museum type crazy insane fundamentalist. She believes that the universe was cursed after Adam and Eve's sin, (questionable theology, since, you know, the Bible never once mentioned the entire natural universe ever being cursed in any way for any reason) and that spiders are a part of that curse. I just walked away after I heard that.

Not even the tip of the iceberg of stupid stuff I've heard about inverts, but that's the most recent one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lil Paws (Dec 27, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> "I'm coyote Peterson and I'm about to get bitten by the giant desert centipede"


He's kind of a hammy masochistic fool, but his restraint of not chunking the centipede across the desert is impressive.


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Jan 4, 2018)

I didn’t read all the 77 messages on here but it was going around up here in Canada that the venom was taken out of every spider that came into Canada. Also I had a coworker yell at me for taking a jumping spider outside to let it go. She didn’t understand how I could shoot a nice deer but save a nasty spider. To be fair spiders look a little scary


----------



## centipeedle (Jan 5, 2018)

random girl: omg spider! kill it!
me: picks up spider 
teacher: you have to throw it in the trash im not taking anyone to the hospital

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Jan 6, 2018)

centipeedle said:


> teacher: you have to throw it in the trash im not taking anyone to the hospital


Oh I have one like this:
Me: *finds cellar spider on wall in a hallway at school. Grabs empty iced tea bottle and attempts to coax it into bottle*
Random teacher:*notices me on ground attempting to get spider into bottle* W hats that you've got there
Me: *gives dumbed down explication because people get lost when I use big scienceie terms* I keep spiders as pets *spider is now in bottle*
Teacher: ew! No! Throw it away!
Me: *explain how spiders are just misunderstood and how there beautiful creatures that are a big part of our ecosystem*
Teacher: throw it away right now
Me: no
Teacher: throw it away or I will tell the principal
Me: *gets amazing idea... get up and sighs* okay *walks into classroom teacher isn't watching me... continue walking right past trash can o my back pack and put spider in small pocket on back pack*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SolFeliz (Jan 6, 2018)

My friends all claim to love animals and then I show them pictures of my bugs and they're disgusted. 
Also, spiders can fly. Specifically baby spiders. Apparently they lose them when they turn into adults.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 6, 2018)

SolFeliz said:


> My friends all claim to love animals and then I show them pictures of my bugs and they're disgusted.
> Also, spiders can fly. Specifically baby spiders. Apparently they lose them when they turn into adults.


Well young spiders often do "balloon", using silk to catch wind, floating very long distances, and disperse that way, so I can understand the confusion there.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Jan 23, 2018)

Once my sister wanted to raise A.Atropos and asked me if she could have 2 larvae. I told her to not be jaelous and that she couldnt do it. She said it woulnt be hard to feed it lettuce. . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Scoly (Jan 26, 2018)

My ex said that when she was a teaching assistant they kept hissing cockroaches in nursery (kindergarten) class and heard one kid excitedly ask his friends if they'd seen the "frogs" yet...

For context, this was in Scotland, where a documentary once uncovered schoolkids who didn't know milk came from cows.

Oooh and another one  

A guest at our house asked why I keep triantulas. No, that's not a typo, that is exactly what she said: TRI-antulas!! I just couldn't believe that after 25 odd years of being alive, during at least 20 of which she has presumably been exposed to TV, books and magazines and talking to other humans (for context, also in Scotland) she never once read or heard the word tarantula pronounced correctly! 

That's almost as bad as the time I walked into a pub with my unicycle and my friend said "oh wow, a unicorn" (for context, also in Scotland, where unicorns are the national animal ) Except she instantly realised her mistake and was so mortified by her stupidity that I didn't have the heart to make a long drawn out mockery of her for it.



Staehilomyces said:


> Azog taught me that


Did you get tagged?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 26, 2018)

Just a glancing prick with one of the forcipules. It wasn't terrible, but I certainly don't want to imagine what a full envenomation would do. It happened when I inadvertently poked it because I was shaking too much.


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Jan 27, 2018)

That one is about me! 


Once I wondered how much does an AFS combat powder has. So I decided to put my finger in between his claws. Of course, I had immobilezed his stringer. Luckily I decided to try with a big stick. Im lucky I didn't put my finger in, otherwise I might have had 9 fingers left today.


----------



## RavageMaster (Jan 28, 2018)

When I moved into my first apartment back in 2015 I had a neighbor that was convinced spiders laid eggs that hatched into maggots. 

She then had to tell me that she found a brown recluse in the bush out front, and that she knew it was one because it bit her on the cheek and maggots came out a day later. She also ripped a hole in her ceiling because she wanted to remove all the "black widows" that were coming down and biting her at night. In addition to all that, she believed her boyfriend at the time was sneaking out at night to catch spiders and put them in her mouth. 

To say the least, we had a rough neighborly relationship... especially after I decided to bring a big Latrodectus hesperus female inside as a pet rock. I was not secretive about it at the very least, and it being in my place got her to stop trying to "educate" me about spiders. 

Other than that I frequently get the (about both my tarantulas and snakes):
"eww... aren't they poisonous?" 
"How does your boyfriend (or parents) feel safe about you having them?"
"Do they roam around your room?"
"They eat dried crickets right?"
"You know those get 40 feet long and can eat people right?!"(this was in reference to buying a boa constrictor imperator)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SUT (Jan 29, 2018)

*People asking me about my critters
"Aren't you worried about getting bit"
*Friend interjects "nah he had all of their stingers and fangs removed"
Me "...yeah, no"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Jan 30, 2018)

SUT said:


> *People asking me about my critters
> "Aren't you worried about getting bit"
> *Friend interjects "nah he had all of their stingers and fangs removed"
> Me "...yeah, no"


Yes, we have special vets that will remove the fangs and stingers of all our animals. Don't worry the don't need that stuff anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greasylake (Jan 30, 2018)

I was at the only pet store within 100 miles to sell dubias getting some supplies when I noticed they had a "Vietnamese centipede." Now I have a S. Subspinipes and I would like to have a S. Dehaani as well so I asked what species they had and the ensuing conversation went something like this.
Me: "What kind of centipede is it that you have?"
Employee: "It's the Vietnamese one."
Me: "Well yeah but there are multiple species from Vietnam do you know which one it is?"
Employee: "Honestly dude I don't know anything about centipedes."
I know it sounds fake but that's actually how it went. I ended up IDing it as a Dehaani for them after the guy moved the water dish it was hiding under so I could take a look at it. Later on while I was paying the same guy tried to convince me that a sting from an H. Spinifer was as painful as being shot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Feb 5, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I was at the only pet store within 100 miles to sell dubias getting some supplies when I noticed they had a "Vietnamese centipede." Now I have a S. Subspinipes and I would like to have a S. Dehaani as well so I asked what species they had and the ensuing conversation went something like this.
> Me: "What kind of centipede is it that you have?"
> Employee: "It's the Vietnamese one."
> Me: "Well yeah but there are multiple species from Vietnam do you know which one it is?"
> ...


That sounds like my local petstore. only they don't sell centipedes, or very much of any inverts.


----------



## Ghoul (Mar 3, 2018)

How has no one mentioned the one, the classic, beaten to death, stale and old:
"BURN IT WITH FIRE!"
And any variation or image reply related to it. If I had a penny for every time I've seen these comments on someones picture of their pet arthropod I'd be a billionaire.

I find it so rude as well. It's still someones pet! Would you tell a dog owner that you want to set their dog on fire or beat it to death? Then why do it with other pets, only because they don't look as cute to you? I hate that so much.
I saw a clip of someone losing his tarantulas slings because the baby cocoon (forgive my noob terms, I don't keep tarantulas so words may be off) was too tight so the babies died in it. He sounded so heartbroken about it. Same with a guy who dropped a sling in his unboxing video and accidentally crushed it. You can hear in their voices that these animals mean so much to them and that it really hurt. Why would you comment that you are glad their pets died? That's just awful.

I've been a nerd for any kind of crawlies since childhood, so seeing other kids kill them always hurt me. Once a group of girls pulled a large cross spider out of her web and stomped her, made me furious inside. The spider was outdoors, in her web, not even in their way, those petty freaking [insert strong insult]. 

Another time which was a few years ago in vocational school (basically a group of young adults now) we were doing crafts for a project involving children and had to bring bags with leaves, nuts, moss, whatever. Many ended up with isopods and I told them to tell me if they find any so I can catch them and throw them out the window (basement room with green outdoors right outside the window). One girl just smashed them right in front of me. I mean really? I just told you they're harmless and I keep them as pets. Why kill them? What did they do to you? Ugh.

I hate people sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Mar 3, 2018)

Ghoul said:


> How has no one mentioned the one, the classic, beaten to death, stale and old:
> "BURN IT WITH FIRE!"
> And any variation or image reply related to it. If I had a penny for every time I've seen these comments on someones picture of their pet arthropod I'd be a billionaire.
> 
> ...


Lol once I slapped my best friend because he almost killed a deaths head hawkmoth. WHICH WAS MINE! He thought it had gotten inside my house and tried to kill it with a bug zapper. I slapped him hard. He said he forgot I kept them as pets. Also I got a "Don't kill inverts" rule inside my house.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghoul (Mar 3, 2018)

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> Lol once I slapped my best friend because he almost killed a deaths head hawkmoth. WHICH WAS MINE! He thought it had gotten inside my house and tried to kill it with a bug zapper. I slapped him hard. He said he forgot I kept them as pets. Also I got a "Don't kill inverts" rule inside my house.


Why do people even kill moths anyway? Apart from the ones who eat clothes, there's not really a reason to, and many species look gorgeous as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Mar 3, 2018)

Ghoul said:


> Why do people even kill moths anyway? Apart from the ones who eat clothes, there's not really a reason to, and many species look gorgeous as well.


When I used to live in Colorado, we had a really bad moth problem in our house. They were pretty ugly and really annoying; they'd flutter around in your face while you tried to sleep. They were really prolific and it was hard to try to shoo them outside, so my parents killed a lot of them. I think there are some cases where it's okay to kill moths, like there.


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 3, 2018)

Whenever people tell me they're scared of spiders and if they ever came to my house they'd squish them. My response is always that I'm deathly allergic to cats and if I ever see theirs I'll make a point to hit it with my car. They usually stop making those comments afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYAN (Mar 3, 2018)

“Poisonous snakes and insects may be found here” read a sign I saw. Below the writing was a picture of a scorpion.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ghoul (Mar 4, 2018)

NYAN said:


> “Poisonous snakes and insects may be found here” read a sign I saw. Below the writing was a picture of a scorpion.


The scorpion is just warning you of the insects and snakes, how kind of him!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rinfish (Mar 4, 2018)

Two, proving that naivety comes in different colors:

I had a really rude employee at a pet store freak out after he realized I was getting crickets for my tarantula. Quoted as saying "If you bring that in here, I will KILL it. SO. GROSS. You should kill it. I HATE SPIDERS" and proceeded to make the most comically bad "disgusted" face i think I've ever seen. It's like when your unjustified hate gets so bad you need to over emphasize how you feel just to get a reaction. I thought he was going to make himself puke. Funny thing is...this has happened with this employee twice. Guess his trauma wasn't enough for him to remember me the first time around.

The second is a student at a college I work for. We have "exotic animal day" where someone brings in lots of herps, arachnids and other insects. Me being...me, ended up assisting the person who was there to monitor all the animals and make sure they weren't being mishandled. There was a girl who put a tarantula on her FACE and claimed that the spider remembered her and she looked forward to taking selfies with it every year. She didn't believe me (you know...the person who owns tarantulas) when I laid out the reasons why that was a very, very bad idea.

Sigh.

The GOOD thing is, I've informed and educated a lot of people about spiders over the years, and many have even sought them out as pets after learning more about them. =)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 5, 2018)

this ones not untrue i just fornd it really funny and dumb. aboreal Ts can shoot poop with great accuracy as a threat mechanism


----------



## Willuminati (Mar 5, 2018)

#1 "Is that tarantula/scorpion/centipede poisonous?"

#2  "Hello, I'm looking to buy my Very first tarantula. And I am only interested in one that is BLUE and I can SEE ALL THE TIME, isn't DEFENSIVE, DOESN'T KICK HAIRS and that I can HANDLE all the time"

Bruhh,
I get these two IDIOTIC questions wayyyyy toooooo much, I've lost faith in humanity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 5, 2018)

"did you know that daddy long legs are the most poisonous spider in the world but there fangs are too small to bite you"
1 you mean cellar spiders because daddy long legs can refer to two things
2 most venomous you mean
3 NO NONE OF THAT IS TRUE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 5, 2018)

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> Also I got a "Don't kill inverts" rule inside my house.


The best rule.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TeamNinjaBug (Mar 5, 2018)

"Bugs aren't animals."

*when I state I have hissing roaches as pets* "They'll escape and infest your house."/ "They'll give you a disease." (both of these also applies to my pet rats).

*When I state I have a mantis* "Aren't those venomous?"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN (Mar 5, 2018)

Today I mentioned my pet centipedes to someone. They immediately asked me why I have a pet centipede, to which I replied that I have 6. They then told me how they are super poisonous. I ended up trying to explain the difference between venom and poison, but I do not think it stuck with that person. Another person also heard me and asked what other creatures I have as pets, but before I could finish with the both of them we were interrupted. Everyone already thinks I’m nuts anyway hehe.

A friend of mine who saw my scolopendra dehanni thought it was a crab also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 6, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> The best rule.


I have that rule but my family doesn't follow it :/ I also break that rule every time I feed my inverts

"So you keep them in cages right" no I just let them roam around my room. I also hate when people use the word cage it's an enclosure there's a difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnEndlessCold (Mar 13, 2018)

A lot of people seem to think that insects are not animals, but rather something else. This always confuses me.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 13, 2018)

AnEndlessCold said:


> A lot of people seem to think that insects are not animals, but rather something else. This always confuses me.


Insects are classified under kingdom animalia.


----------



## TeamNinjaBug (Mar 13, 2018)

Everyone knows that insects are actually plants, within the Cannabis genus. This explains why those individuals that dabble with insects recreationally quickly become addicted and desire more in their collection.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 13, 2018)

AnEndlessCold said:


> A lot of people seem to think that insects are not animals, but rather something else. This always confuses me.


My response is always, "what else would they be? Mushrooms? Plants?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Myrmeleon (Mar 13, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> My response is always, "what else would they be? Mushrooms? Plants?"


Insects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## coniontises (Mar 13, 2018)

I have been lurking on this thread for a while.

10 times dumber than the usual bug ignorance, because it’s a huge company

https://sp-uns.blogspot.com/2017/11/exterminators-for-breakfast.html

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 13, 2018)

coniontises said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a while.
> 
> 10 times dumber than the usual bug ignorance, because it’s a huge company
> 
> https://sp-uns.blogspot.com/2017/11/exterminators-for-breakfast.html


Wow, that is hilarious. For some reason it makes me think of Mr. Krabs. Agreeing with potential costumers, no matter how ridiculous as long as they make money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN (May 21, 2018)

Today someone told me about the camel spiders in Iraq which were THIS big (holds hands 2 feet apart). They said how they personally captured them and put them in an aquarium, and that they would inject a venom that numbs the camel and would eat them. I told them how camel spiders lack venom and certainty don’t get that big. I told them about the hoax with the photos taken close to them to make them look bigger etc. They stood by their claim, and since there were 10 other people there listening And I didn’t want to argue it, I told them I would research the subject.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vladaz1 (May 21, 2018)

Lol the ant story


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 21, 2018)

I was once told that the ~8cm centipede I had curled up on my finger was sizing me up. That being said, I was able to convince the person that snakes (let alone pedes) don't size up prey in advance without much issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookyvibes (May 21, 2018)

“Hey, I’m worried about you, are any of your spiders poisonous?”
Well all of my tarantulas have *venom*, but none of them are medically significant.

“Where can I get a defanged tarantula? I don’t want it to bite me.”
How well would you eat without your bottom jaw?

“Which tarantulas can kill you?”
The ones that I can’t afford but really want. That kills me emotionally.

“Which ones are poisonous enough to kill you?”
Are you planning on consuming them?

“Goliath Bird Eaters get over a foot in length!”
I want pics next to a ruler if you ever see that.

“Ahhh! A centipede!”
That’s a millipede.

 I could go on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 21, 2018)

It always irks me when people think venomous=deadly. When people ask if a spider/scorpion etc. is venomous, and I say they all are (yes, there are very few venomless spiders, I know that), they get so scared until I tell them that most invert venoms aren't medically significant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (May 22, 2018)

I think one of the best parts about this hobby is hearing all the ridiculous  things people come up with, believe, say to you. The other would be dispelling all the myths and such.


----------



## Lokee85 (May 22, 2018)

When my kids talk excitedly about how cute their spiders are, how much they love them, and how excited they were to get them for their birthdays, and my sister, hearing them talk about their pets, proceeds to tell them that if she ever sees them, she'll kill them. Just smash them, enclosure and all.  Seriously? Did you just tell my seven- and ten-year-old that you're going to kill the pets they just told you they love so much?? How would you feel if I told your daughter I'm going to kill that bunny you just got her for her birthday?? 

Sister-in-law (who has been my friend since 5th grade and knows the extent of my former arachnophobia and is arachnophobic herself) asked me, "What HAPPENED to you!?" After I told her how I got over my phobia she asked, "So, do you take them out and let them crawl all over you??"  I laughed and said, "Ummmm... No. I don't touch them, the only time they come out of their enclosures is when I rehouse and I use catch cups and paint brushes." That one was funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (May 22, 2018)

Lokee85 said:


> cute their spiders are, how much they love them, and how excited they were to get them for their birthdays, and my sister, hearing them talk about their pets, proceeds to tell them that if she ever sees them, she'll kill them. Just smash them, enclosure and all.  Seriously? Did you just tell my seven- and ten-year-old that you're going to kill the pets they just told you they love so much?? How would you feel if I told your daughter I'm going to kill that bunny you just got her for her birthday??


People tell me the same thing a lot, at least they used to. What really did the trick was if they had a cat I would tell that I am deathly allergic to cats and if I ever saw theirs I would make a point to hit it with my car and purify the air of the world just slightly. They usually stop saying they're going to kill my animals after that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spookyvibes (May 22, 2018)

Lokee85 said:


> When my kids talk excitedly about how cute their spiders are, how much they love them, and how excited they were to get them for their birthdays,


How could somebody be that ****ing mean as to tell a child who clearly loves their pet that they’re going to kill it??? That is beyond messed up

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lokee85 (May 22, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> People tell me the same thing a lot, at least they used to. What really did the trick was if they had a cat I would tell that I am deathly allergic to cats and if I ever saw theirs I would make a point to hit it with my car and purify the air of the world just slightly. They usually stop saying they're going to kill my animals after that.





spookyvibes said:


> How could somebody be that ****ing mean as to tell a child who clearly loves their pet that they’re going to kill it??? That is beyond messed up


I'm definitely using the bunny thing next time she says something like that. I'm sure I'll get the argument of, "It's not the same thing," but to my children, it IS the same. They love their spiders just as much as my niece loves her bunny. (I would never tell my niece that I would kill her bunny, but tell my sister how would she like it if I said that.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deb60 (May 22, 2018)

Latest one I’ve been told this week was , why do you have so many Tarantulas, when they are all the same colour , black and orange !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spookyvibes (May 22, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> Latest one I’ve been told this week was , why do you have so many Tarantulas, when they are all the same colour , black and orange !


I’m curious which tarantula they seen to make them think that tarantulas are only black and orange

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (May 22, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> I’m curious which tarantula they seen to make them think that tarantulas are only black and orange


Poecilotheria metallica obviously

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 22, 2018)

Yeah, someone said the same thing about centipedes - they're all brown with black stripes. The funny thing is, he posted that comment on a pic of my red S. morsitans (see attached pic).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (May 22, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Yeah, someone said the same thing about centipedes - they're all brown with black stripes. The funny thing is, he posted that comment on a pic of my red S. morsitans (see attached pic).
> View attachment 276098


What a stunner! people are funny

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VolkswagenBug (May 22, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Yeah, someone said the same thing about centipedes - they're all brown with black stripes. The funny thing is, he posted that comment on a pic of my red S. morsitans (see attached pic).
> View attachment 276098


I think the only appropriate reaction to this is:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## spookyvibes (May 22, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Yeah, someone said the same thing about centipedes - they're all brown with black stripes. The funny thing is, he posted that comment on a pic of my red S. morsitans (see attached pic).
> View attachment 276098


So pretty, love the contrast between the legs and the body!


----------



## NYAN (May 22, 2018)

These people are colorblind!


----------



## Jurdon (May 22, 2018)

I wouldn’t call this a dumb thing, as it’s actually one of my favorite personal stories, but last year around this time, when I was buying my vinegaroon from a local reptile expo, my dad wanted me to get the O.K. from my mom (who was not with us) about the purchase. So, I call her up, and say something along the lines of, “Dad’s cool with me getting a vinegaroon, he just wants you to sign off on it.” And obviously, as a person born & raised in the northeast US, she has no idea what a vinegaroon is. “A nonvenomous arachnid from the south”, I say. She’s cool with it, and hangs up. She then asks my friend (who she was with) “Wait.. is an arachnid a spider?” My friend nods. An hour later, I’m explaining how non-spider arachnids are a loophole in her infamous “no spider” rule. A year later, and I have to remind her that I even have an arachnid because she doesn’t remember which animal Kermit is. On a sidenote, people really are colorblind, and not just with inverts. Had some family over this weekend, and among the classic “black” or “brown”, some recollections of my gray-and-orange snake’s colors were “yellow”, “red”, and most amusingly, “pink! the snake was pink!”

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 23, 2018)

My little cousin was telling me about how millipede bites are way worse than centipede bites when I showed him my green rubripes. He's 7 and about a week later he started telling me about how millipedes are poisonous but harmless and centipedes are venomous (an entomologist came into his class and explained it to the kids) so at least that's a plus.

Is it sad a 7 year old is better educated on inverts than most adults I meet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 23, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> So pretty, love the contrast between the legs and the body!


 Yeah, one of my favourite pedes! The collector I got this one off has another, which I should be getting in a few weeks. After the death of one of my Kuranda E. rubripes, I'm thinking the red S. morsitans will be the first pedes I try to breed.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 23, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> My little cousin was telling me about how millipede bites are way worse than centipede bites when I showed him my green rubripes. He's 7 and about a week later he started telling me about how millipedes are poisonous but harmless and centipedes are venomous (an entomologist came into his class and explained it to the kids) so at least that's a plus.
> 
> Is it sad a 7 year old is better educated on inverts than most adults I meet?


About 80% of the responses I get when I mention the fact that I keep and handle pedes is "but...but...Coyote Peterson..."
Thankfully, I was able to change most of their minds by pointing out the flaws in Coyote's likely act.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 23, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Yeah, one of my favourite pedes! The collector I got this one off has another, which I should be getting in a few weeks. After the death of one of my Kuranda E. rubripes, I'm thinking the red S. morsitans will be the first pedes I try to breed.


Luckily they're sexually dimorphic, that'll make it so much easier


Staehilomyces said:


> About 80% of the responses I get when I mention the fact that I keep and handle pedes is "but...but...Coyote Peterson..."
> Thankfully, I was able to change most of their minds by pointing out the flaws in Coyote's likely act.


He saw that video too and was really excited to show me, he's 7 though so I'm not gonna go on a ran about how Coyote overreacts. I didn't react like that when my tiger rubripes managed to get a really good chew in on my hand and he's a grown man


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 23, 2018)

Yeah, that's part of the reason I want to breed morsitans too. They're easy to sex. Mine is a male. Hopefully the collector manages to get even more than the one he's got, increasing the likelihood of getting a female.

As for Coyote, one of the main misconceptions I've had to clear on numerous occasions is that S. heros is the most venomous of all centipedes, where in actuality, S. alternans and pretty much all the Asian/Pacific pedes leave it in the dust. I think even an E. rubripes bite would hurt more than a bite from a heros of the same size.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 23, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Yeah, that's part of the reason I want to breed morsitans too. They're easy to sex. Mine is a male. Hopefully the collector manages to get even more than the one he's got, increasing the likelihood of getting a female.
> 
> As for Coyote, one of the main misconceptions I've had to clear on numerous occasions is that S. heros is the most venomous of all centipedes, where in actuality, S. alternans and pretty much all the Asian/Pacific pedes leave it in the dust. I think even an E. rubripes bite would hurt more than a bite from a heros of the same size.


dehaani and Scolopendra sp. "Riau" are absolutely a league above heros when it comes to the pain of their bites, maybe coyote will let a dehaani bite him to show that "hey, there's way more painful bites out there than that desert centipede"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 23, 2018)

Oh, for sure.

Back on the topic of dumb invert "facts", one person was adamant that centipedes have 100 legs. He said that the name means 100 legs/feet, therefore they _must_ have 100 legs. I told him to find a pic and count the legs, at which point he just said "I don't need to check what I know is true".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYAN (May 23, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> About 80% of the responses I get when I mention the fact that I keep and handle pedes is "but...but...Coyote Peterson..."
> Thankfully, I was able to change most of their minds by pointing out the flaws in Coyote's likely act.


I have yet to have someone reference him and his bite to me.


----------



## Deb60 (May 23, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> I’m curious which tarantula they seen to make them think that tarantulas are only black and orange


Apparently she said it’s the ones you see in horror films. So imagine it’s a B . Smithi or something along that line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (May 23, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> Apparently she said it’s the ones you see in horror films. So imagine it’s a B . Smithi or something along that line


What I find amusing is that _B. smithi _is hardly the scariest or most dangerous tarantula (relatively docile, actually), and is very distinctive so you _know _it's not a dangerous one, yet horror movies still use it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spookyvibes (May 23, 2018)

VolkswagenBug said:


> What I find amusing is that _B. smithi _is hardly the scariest or most dangerous tarantula (relatively docile, actually), and is very distinctive so you _know _it's not a dangerous one, yet horror movies still use it.


I’m sure @The Grym Reaper ’s B. hamorii could star in a horror film

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 23, 2018)

VolkswagenBug said:


> hardly the scariest or most dangerous tarantula


U WOT M8! FYTE MEH IN REEL LYFE!













My B. hamorii is still defective.



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 23, 2017
__ 8
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
threat
threat pose
threat posture




						She still thinks she's a P. cancerides.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (May 23, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> U WOT M8! FYTE MEH IN REEL LYFE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh. Still, OBTs are far scarier:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## spookyvibes (May 23, 2018)

VolkswagenBug said:


> Heh. Still, OBTs are far scarier:


She looks like she’s at a bar, drink in hand.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 23, 2018)

VolkswagenBug said:


> What I find amusing is that _B. smithi _is hardly the scariest or most dangerous tarantula (relatively docile, actually), and is very distinctive so you _know _it's not a dangerous one, yet horror movies still use it.


Didn't they also use a huntsman as the deadly spider for one of those horror movies?

There's also that scene in Indiana jones where his whole back is covered in Brachypelmas, then he wipes them all off onto the floor. Poor little guys


----------



## VolkswagenBug (May 23, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Didn't they also use a huntsman as the deadly spider for one of those horror movies?


Not that I know of, but that's... incredibly dumb. I suppose if you _really _squint, it could look like a _Sicarius._


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (May 25, 2018)

I know this isn't very dumb (just a common error) but I hadda share this:

Me: *introducing my inverts to my crush in hopes of her remotely being attracted to me* and THIS big guy is Scolopendra Dehaani, the Vietnamese Giant Centipede! Bask in its glory!

My crush: Wait, did you like find it under a rock or something in your yard?

Me: VIETNAMESE giant centipede, my dear. V I E T N A M E S E . Say it with me- V-I-E-

*breaks off sentence. laughter from both*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYAN (Jun 6, 2018)

The last 20 seconds of the video. Stupid ‘documentary’


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 7, 2018)

Haven't had the chance to watch it yet, but let me guess: the lady in the thumbnail sticks her hand under the lid of the bin, before falling to the ground and dying in agony.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (Jun 7, 2018)

i'm not sure black widows are THAT deadly


----------



## NYAN (Jun 7, 2018)

No even better! She picks up a cellar spider and talks about how it’s the most venomous spider on the planet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jun 7, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Didn't they also use a huntsman as the deadly spider for one of those horror movies?





VolkswagenBug said:


> Not that I know of, but that's... incredibly dumb. I suppose if you _really _squint, it could look like a _Sicarius._


In the movie _Arachnophobia_.  But the premise was that they were hybrids between a local spider and a deadly spider from a jungle somewhere.  _Delena cancerides_ is the spider they used.


----------



## MantisGirl (Jun 8, 2018)

dangerforceidle said:


> In the movie _Arachnophobia_.  But the premise was that they were hybrids between a local spider and a deadly spider from a jungle somewhere.  _Delena cancerides_ is the spider they used.


Hey, I've watched that!

The dumbest thing I've ever heard was probably 'Oh, but it's just a mantis... It only lived a few months anyway... Why are you so upset? Can't you just get another one?'


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Jun 12, 2018)

This one isn't that dumb I guess. I have had multiple people tell me an arthropod isn't an animal. The most recent example was when someone said that a scorpion is an arachnid not an animal so I went through the entire taxonomy list for scorpions to show him that they are animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jun 12, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> This one isn't that dumb I guess. I have had multiple people tell me an arthropod isn't an animal. The most recent example was when someone said that a scorpion is an arachnid not an animal so I went through the entire taxonomy list for scorpions to show him that they are animals.


Uggghh, I hate when people act like insects and arthropods in general aren't "real" animals.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 12, 2018)

Ladybugs damage the flowers. And when I tried to explain ladybugs, that they were predators, carnivores, total denial.


----------



## Newtot (Jul 7, 2019)

I dont have any ts right now. I have heen in the hobby in the past and plan to again very soon but my entire family gives me crap.  They think im crazy and refuse to come in my room. Oh well lol


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 7, 2019)

"why do you have water in there for them"....probably the dumbest thing that's ever been said to me lol
Or "wait tarantulas poop?!?"


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 7, 2019)

Jeez here I go on old threads again.... When will I ever learn..


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Jul 8, 2019)

"Do you ever make them fight each other?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jul 8, 2019)

"redback tri-antulas! Far out those nasty suckers 'll pop your fingers right off before you even realise it in your sleep". 

-*somebody who tried to share their tiny pinch of spider knowledge with me after I told them I keep T's. I have been all the wiser ever since*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jul 8, 2019)

Someone told me that they would drown my tarantulas. 

I was just thinking, good luck with that.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 8, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> Someone told me that they would drown my tarantulas.
> 
> I was just thinking, good luck with that.


Thatd take awhile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jul 8, 2019)

ShyDragoness said:


> Thatd take awhile


If it didn't bolt, bite, or kick hairs first


----------



## Jlaw154 (Jul 8, 2019)

Probably the "dumbest" rather most misguided thing I hear people say in general is when people say "daddy longlegs" (opiliones) are the the most venomous "spider" (Araneae).  Those with more moderate knowledge about arachnids can point out the numerous flaws about said statement.  

Has anyone else seen this from where they are? Cause not sure if this is a local thing or not?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 8, 2019)

Jlaw154 said:


> Probably the "dumbest" rather most misguided thing I hear people say in general is when people say "daddy longlegs" (opiliones) are the the most venomous "spider" (Araneae).  Those with more moderate knowledge about arachnids can point out the numerous flaws about said statement.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this from where they are? Cause not sure if this is a local thing or not?


I heard this growing up in the SW United States (along with the caveat that their "fangs" are too small to pierce human skin); not sure where you're from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jlaw154 (Jul 8, 2019)

VolkswagenBug said:


> I heard this growing up in the SW United States (along with the caveat that their "fangs" are too small to pierce human skin); not sure where you're from.


Yeah I'm from the Eastern Side of the US I think it might be one of those US only sort-of myths as I haven't heard any one from other countries say it. Though I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 8, 2019)

Local gossip-folklore: Snails are completely harmless.

Thanks to an ongoing effort by just about everyone even remotely associated with the medical profession around these parts, hospitals, clinics, and health care workers in the field are now carrying hard copy info cards translated into all local languages that denotes angiostrongyliasis, clonorchiasis, fascioliasis, fasciolopsiasis, opisthorchiasis, paragonimiasis and schistosomiasis along with a simple, concise explanation of each and the common source of infection; snails.

And yeay team. The blanket info coverage has been so effective farm workers and laborers are donning gloves or using plastic bags just to pick snails up now. Only a few mostly geriatric holdouts remain.

And even better, the open billed Stork, once widely hunted and thought to eat young rice plants are now respected and protected with the human populous realizing their main diet is snails.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garetyl (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe not the dumbest, but every time my mom sees a bug in the house, she yells that one of my spiders escaped. It  doesn't matter what it is or where she found it, it's clearly mine and I have to go capture it.

No, mom. Assassin bugs and house centipedes are not tarantulas.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Garetyl (Jul 9, 2019)

Welp, I got a new one.

"Birds aren't animals."

'Birds are animals, same as dogs and cats and fish and insects and-'

"No, birds, fish and bugs aren't animals."

-My mom, who used to be a fishkeeper. She was totally serious and got mad at me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Jlaw154 (Jul 9, 2019)

Garetyl said:


> Welp, I got a new one.
> 
> "Birds aren't animals."
> 
> ...


I've had the same thing happen to me. Where people would say "birds and bugs" aren't animals. 

An old friend even said one time "birds are mammals" even after saying they weren't "animals" they're "birds". funny stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 10, 2019)

VolkswagenBug said:


> I heard this growing up in the SW United States (along with the caveat that their "fangs" are too small to pierce human skin); not sure where you're from.


Yep I'm from Kentucky and that's all iv heard my whole life lol. Around here there's alotta things that don't make much sense lol. You gotta love it.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Jul 12, 2019)

Jlaw154 said:


> Yeah I'm from the Eastern Side of the US I think it might be one of those US only sort-of myths as I haven't heard any one from other countries say it. Though I could be wrong.


I am in the same region, and it is the one myth I correct people on the most.


Garetyl said:


> Maybe not the dumbest, but every time my mom sees a bug in the house, she yells that one of my spiders escaped. It  doesn't matter what it is or where she found it, it's clearly mine and I have to go capture it.
> 
> No, mom. Assassin bugs and house centipedes are not tarantulas.


For me, it is cockroaches. My mom is always somewhat suspicious that the winged adult P. americana are actually escaped hissers!


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 12, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> I am in the same region, and it is the one myth I correct people on the most.
> 
> For me, it is cockroaches. My mom is always somewhat suspicious that the winged adult P. americana are actually escaped hissers!


I seriously don't understand how people who have seen a specimen of each species can confuse them. I'd maybe understand confusing a _Eurycotis_ with a hisser, but _Periplaneta_?


----------



## NepenthesFriend (Jul 26, 2019)

I hate when folks call any large beetle a "june bug" while there is a group of beetles called june bugs they will call any of our native Ontario beetles this. I find people call grapevine beetles this a lot.

Not the stupiest thing, but a massive pet peeve of mine


----------



## Jlaw154 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah I can relate sort of a small pet peeve of mine is when people call ground beetles, cockroaches. Despite the two insects only being distantly related.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 26, 2019)

I thought this was funny.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jul 26, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I thought this was funny.
> 
> View attachment 315743



Oh my God...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## squidkid (Jul 26, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> Oh my God...


the person at the pet store who sold me my b. albopilosum when asked what the sex was said that it was "to small to sex" .... it is a 4.5 inch spider

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## richard22 (Aug 16, 2019)

“[All] roaches are disgusting.” Yeah maybe like 12 species, mainly 4 though. Only because they are opportunistic omnivorous scavengers and a few species live near humans. All the others are clean and don’t often smell and can eat much cleaner food especially in captivity.

Also, people who are interested in entomophagy but don’t actually eat bugs except as a dare, and that remains how they interpret how a bug would taste. Eating bugs raw is stupid, and more people should start breeding their own livestock bugs for their own food. Break down those social norms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 16, 2019)

Saw not heard, but at a museum they had a tarantula you could pet on its abdomen, the part with the urticating hairs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Aug 16, 2019)

richard22 said:


> “[All] roaches are disgusting.” Yeah maybe like 12 species, mainly 4 though. Only because they are opportunistic omnivorous scavengers and a few species live near humans. All the others are clean and don’t often smell and can eat much cleaner food especially in captivity.


American roaches are pretty clean when they're kept in captivity (at least, so far with the ones I have). They're just considered dirty because they're more able to proliferate in dirty environments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## richard22 (Aug 16, 2019)

VolkswagenBug said:


> American roaches are pretty clean when they're kept in captivity (at least, so far with the ones I have). They're just considered dirty because they're more able to proliferate in dirty environments.


I don’t see any near me, only oriental roaches, so is it even possible to buy American Roaches online? Because they’re probably a good feeder roach. Better than oriental roaches probably.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 16, 2019)

@richard22, most large places that sell roaches sell _Periplaneta_ usually. Roach Crossing is a notable one for selling all the common "pest" species.

Hope this helps,

Arthroverts


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Aug 19, 2019)

richard22 said:


> I don’t see any near me, only oriental roaches, so is it even possible to buy American Roaches online? Because they’re probably a good feeder roach. Better than oriental roaches probably.


I wouldn't necessarily use American roaches as feeders; they don't offer many advantages over common feeders that aren't outweighed by the difficulties. They're very fast and startle easily, which makes it unnecessarily harder for Ts/centipedes to catch them compared to _B. dubia_. Also, they don't eat much, so you can't gutload them as effectively as other roaches. And it's an ordeal to try to catch them in the first place for feeding - they're like red runners in that way.
I got my stock from Benzon Research, but that's because I got them for research on behalf of a university. For personal use, you'll want to go with Roach Crossing, as Arthroverts said.


----------



## Bob Lee (Nov 1, 2019)

"What if it kills someone?"

"Then they are either so unlucky or so weak and pathetic that natural selection was bout to happen anyways."


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 7, 2019)

A centipede as a class pet is more dangerous than something like a mantis shrimp, lion fish, jellyfish, man-o-war, or an eel. According to 2 english highschool teachers and a Japanese teacher talking to an AP environmental teacher with a degree in marine biology and studying for a masters and a myriapod enthusiast. It seems that since we are on an island everything that has to do with the water can't possibly harm you 
(Mind you that the centipede would be kept on the TA's desk, directly adjacent to the teacher's desk with a key lock on the enclosure. )


----------



## The Snark (Nov 7, 2019)

Nicholas Rothstein said:


> A centipede as a class pet is more dangerous than something like a mantis shrimp, lion fish, jellyfish, man-o-war, or an eel.


I'd like to hear the marine biologists reply to that statement. I'd also like to hear why such a statement was made in the first place. It's along the lines of: which is more dangerous, conglomerate or sedimentary rock?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 7, 2019)

The Snark said:


> I'd like to hear the marine biologists reply to that statement. I'd also like to hear why such a statement was made in the first place. It's along the lines of: which is more dangerous, conglomerate or sedimentary rock?


Just from my knowledge the mantis shrimp and eel could cause some major damage. Probably lose a finger, the other ones would just cause pain.

I was trying to get a pede as a class pet and a few teachers banded together and complained. I then asked about those things listed above and they had ZERO problem with them.

Oh the teacher that supported me was livid. This is his last year until he moves onto being a researcher


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 7, 2019)

Well a Man-o'-War can kill you (but they get so big there's no way you'd be able to keep one), an eel can give you a nasty bite with an infection to boot if your not careful, a lion fish might give you a bad prick that'll put you in the hospital (if its really bad) but its not gonna kill you, a mantis shrimp, well, you MAY lose a finger if you put it right by its claws, but otherwise its not a serious threat, and for jellyfish it depends on the species.

I think the thing with these aquatic creatures (even though they may be more dangerous than a centipede) is that if they get out their not necessarily gonna be cruising around the building (except for the eel...maybe), which seems to be the clincher for a lot of people.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 7, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Well a Man-o'-War can kill you (but they get so big there's no way you'd be able to keep one), an eel can give you a nasty bite with an infection to boot if your not careful, a lion fish might give you a bad prick that'll put you in the hospital (if its really bad) but its not gonna kill you, a mantis shrimp, well, you MAY lose a finger if you put it right by its claws, but otherwise its not a serious threat, and for jellyfish it depends on the species.
> 
> I think the thing with these aquatic creatures (even though they may be more dangerous than a centipede) is that if they get out their not necessarily gonna be cruising around the building (except for the eel...maybe), which seems to be the clincher for a lot of people.
> 
> ...


One of the teachers classroom faces the school garden. She gets many crawling critters. I've seen the same species of centipede that was going to be kept in that area. I think it was more so they just didn't like it.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 7, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Well a Man-o'-War can kill you (


Box jelly has logged up around 80 deaths so far. Friend of my mom swimming somewhere in the Philippines got tagged by a Man-o-war in the 1930s. Carries a 1 inch wide scar from mid calf to her hip to this day.
AND... not all pedes are venomous. Suck it up, teachers.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Nov 8, 2019)

So I'm real new at this, been a T mom for 10 days now, and naturally I am showing off pics of my LP to anyone who will look at them. One guy says, "Yeah, it's cool until it lays eggs in your ear when you're sleeping." I just laughed but what I should have said was do you have any idea how many things would have to happen for that to even be a remote possibility? Like, way to be irrational dude

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 10, 2019)

@aprilmayjunebugs, just tell him the truth respectfully. That's all there is to it. That said, that is one of the dumbest comments I've heard about tarantulas in a while (unless he was joking; was he joking?). Says a lot about how well we as Americans take the time to actually learn stuff and only say things when we know the truth.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Nov 10, 2019)

Maybe I will in the future if he shows any interest in being educated on the subject. I think some people are just prone to be afraid of things they don't understand. I won't judge. But I will show him pics of every spider I acquire in the future, in hopes of changing his mind just a little.


----------

